# Synchroniser Signets Safari <=> Favoris Google Chrome, Trousseau iCloud, Mail



## alex__1 (22 Novembre 2019)

Salut tout le monde,

D'abord désolé s'il s'agit d'un doublon mais je n'ai pas trouver de réponse à mon problème ...


J'aimerais savoir s'il existe un moyen de synchroniser les favoris que je pourrais créer sur Google Chrome sur mon mac et les signets safari sur mon iPhone de façon à ceux qu'ils soient tous identiques. Pour les favoris Safari j'utilise iCloud mais pour les propager sur Google Chrome je ne sais pas comment faire et inversement ...
Est-il possible d'utiliser les mots de passe saisis dans Trousseau iCloud peuvent être utilisés dans Google Chrome
Enfin, je me suis rendu compte qu'en utilisant l'application Mail d'apple avec un mon compte outlook, dans la partie "Envoyés", tous les mails que j'ai envoyés sont en doublons, comment ça se fait ?

J'attends vos lumières, en vous remerciant d'avance !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2019)

alex__1 a dit:


> Est-il possible d'utiliser les mots de passe saisis dans Trousseau iCloud peuvent être utilisés dans Google Chrome


Non helas , c'est pas possible


----------



## Sly54 (22 Novembre 2019)

Et puis Chrome, autant s'en passer !


----------



## alex__1 (22 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et puis Chrome, autant s'en passer !


Pour de la navigation internet j'aurais pas dit mieux mais pour du dev, certaines fonctionnalités marchent pas sur safari alors c'est bien plus pratique d'être sur chrome


----------



## Sly54 (22 Novembre 2019)

S'il s'agit de développement, je ne dis plus rien, je ne m'y connais pas !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Novembre 2019)

Tu peux toujours te créer un fichier html avec les liens vers tes sites principaux. Il te suffira de l'ouvrir avec safari/chrome pour avoir accès à ta liste de "favori" dessus


----------



## gillesdebda (30 Novembre 2019)

Synchroniser les favoris Safari de ton iPhone/iPad sur iCloud
Sur ton iMac, synchroniser Safari sur iCloud
Sur ton iMac, attendre que la synchronisation s’effectue entre iPhone/iPad/iMac
Sur ton iMac, dans Safari, aller dans menu « Fichier » puis « Exporter »
Sur ton iMac, sélectionner les favoris
Sur ton iMac, exporter ou tu veux sur ton disque
Sur ton iMac, dans Chrome, aller dans menu « Fichier » puis « Importer »


----------



## gillesdebda (1 Décembre 2019)

gillesdebda a dit:


> Sur ton iMac, dans Chrome, aller dans menu « Fichier » puis « Importer »



Désolé j'ai dit une bêtise dans mon précédent post. Voir ce qui suit ...
Remplacer cette phrase par:
Sur ton iMac, dans Chrome, aller dans menu « Fichier » puis « Importer les favoris et les paramètres » puis sélectionner dans la pop-up "Ajouter le fichier HTML aux favoris"
Tu sélectionnes alors le fichier HTML d'export de tes favoris Safari


----------

